# gtx 670 vs gtx 680?



## pastelsoda

Which one should I get? also which brand is good? Are asus pretty good? xD


----------



## byteninja2

Well, a 680 is not much better than a 670, and I would get a 4 GB 670, very future proof.Evga, asus, gigabyte are great brands.But, asus and evga are the best.Evga is the most known for nvidia cards.


----------



## claptonman

I'd get a 670. A few fps isn't worth the $100 increase.


----------



## spirit

pastelsoda said:


> Which one should I get? also which brand is good? Are asus pretty good? xD



I agree with the others, get a 4GB 670 if you can. ASUS are a pretty good brand, EVGA and MSI are also worth a look at too.


----------



## pastelsoda

is there even a 4gb version?


----------



## spirit

pastelsoda said:


> is there even a 4gb version?



Yeah there is, but most 670s are 2GB - the 4GB ones aren't as common it seems. To be perfectly honest with you, 2GB is more than enough anyway.


----------



## G80FTW

pastelsoda said:


> is there even a 4gb version?



Youll probably have to go to the vendors website to get the 4GB models (like evga.com where I go).  As Newegg does not sell them yet for either the 670 or 680.  And I have not seen them around anywhere aside from Amazon which I prefer not to buy things from if I can help it.

And btw, the 4GB 670 is slightly cheaper then the base model 680.  $470 for the evga version.  So yes, thats your best bet as I would venture to say in the future it will still hold up to the 680 and even outperform the 2GB 680 in high resolution games with AA as when games start using more memory, the 2GB cards will become more bottlenecked by their RAM (look at my 320MB card haha).  Its just common sense that games will start to use more and more RAM as time goes on, so the more you get now the better off you will be down the road.  I am saving for the 4GB 680 myself.  Those extra SPUs are worth it to me and I believe they will show their colors in time.


----------



## Russ88765

Whichever one you go for i'd get no other than EVGA.. If you look them up, they have an excellent feedback score as a company in general. None of the complaints come up that do from the other guys. The 670 4gb is a better deal than the 680 in terms of memory intensive usage, but the 680 still has more cores/shaders and they are stock clocked faster.


----------



## jonnyp11

it's about like the 2500k vs 2600k, 100 bucks gets you very little for gaming, so 2500k is best if money is an issue, so 670 is best if money matters. As far as vram, 2gbs is more than enough and will be fine for any res for a few years, i would only recomend spending it for the 4gb is you plan to use 2 or more monitors.


----------



## pastelsoda

well I have frys 300 dollar gift card, and I can only get the cards from frys. So many people just said go 670 over 680, so I will. 

are there any difference over 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121637 
(None top Asus card)

vs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121638
(Top asus card) 

Are there any difference between the two besides the fact that one is OCed?
Frys only carrys 2gb version so far, so whatever they carry is the only thing I can get


----------



## G80FTW

jonnyp11 said:


> it's about like the 2500k vs 2600k, 100 bucks gets you very little for gaming, so 2500k is best if money is an issue, so 670 is best if money matters. As far as vram, 2gbs is more than enough and will be fine for any res for a few years, i would only recomend spending it for the 4gb is you plan to use 2 or more monitors.



I dont think 2GB will be enough for much longer.  By next year, I would say 2GB would be almost a minimum requirement for HD gaming on PC.  As there are a few games out there that will use 1-1.5GB of VRAM.  One of which being GTA4 which according to what it was telling me, it was using about 1.5GB of VRAM. That is not including my system RAM.  (Although it had to be using my system RAM as I only have 320MB of VRAM )

And surely the next Metro 2033 will be hungry, the current one already is.  

Point is, I think the extra $70 you would spend to get twice the amount of VRAM (4GB) would not only be good bragging rights and you would thank yourself 5 years down the road when people with 2GB cards have to upgrade.

Take my case for example, 320MB was fine in 2006-2007.  The only game around that time that really needed more than that was Crysis that I know of.  Aside from Crysis, my 320MB was plenty fine for games then.  2-3 years down the road, 320MB was almost worthless.


----------



## Okedokey

Agreed with above, 2GB is already too little at HD resolutions, let alone multi-panels.  Get the 4GB if you can afford it.


----------



## byteninja2

Also, the asus on backorder is quite a bit better with a higher OC than the one you can buy now.


----------



## pastelsoda

pastelsoda said:


> well I have frys 300 dollar gift card, and I can only get the cards from frys. So many people just said go 670 over 680, so I will.
> 
> are there any difference over
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121637
> (None top Asus card)
> 
> vs
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121638
> (Top asus card)
> 
> Are there any difference between the two besides the fact that one is OCed?
> Frys only carrys 2gb version so far, so whatever they carry is the only thing I can get



anybody know any difference?


----------



## jonnyp11

The TOP model is their overclocked version, so the speeds are higher, so it will be faster and give better frame rates.


----------



## pastelsoda

can i just buy the none top version and OC it so it performs the same as the Top version?


----------



## byteninja2

pastelsoda said:


> anybody know any difference?



Yes, I just said, a day ago. The T model has a higher overclock. Yes, you can OC it.


----------



## pastelsoda

or should I just do gtx 570 SLI?


----------



## byteninja2

570 Sli is better than a 670, but a 670 really would be a better choice.


----------



## pastelsoda

alright so frys near me carries 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=ol89jwpge4lr 

Asus one 

and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127675&Tpk=msi gtx 670

msi one, 

which one would you recommend?


----------



## jonnyp11

The asus has a way better cooler so it is obviously better.


----------



## G80FTW

byteninja2 said:


> 570 Sli is better than a 670, but a 670 really would be a better choice.



Who told you this? I do not think that is true. As a single 680 is slightly faster than 2 580s I cannot see a single 670 being slower than 2 570s.  

And for the price, 2 570s you could have almost have a 690.



jonnyp11 said:


> The asus has a way better cooler so it is obviously better.



I hope that was sarcasm.  The cooler has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jonnyp11

G80FTW said:


> Who told you this? I do not think that is true. As a single 680 is slightly faster than 2 580s I cannot see a single 670 being slower than 2 570s.
> 
> And for the price, 2 570s you could have almost have a 690.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that was sarcasm.  The cooler has nothing to do with it.



No, if there are 2 cards for a similar price, and one has a way better cooler, then obviously it is a better choice, what's wrong with that?


----------



## FuryRosewood

The Asus cards also seem to have backplates, but only cus they have that 3 slot wide monstrosity on them, i still want one, but am looking at cpu + mobo first...waiting for ram prices then buying ram. Hope car problems dry up soon.


----------



## G80FTW

jonnyp11 said:


> No, if there are 2 cards for a similar price, and one has a way better cooler, then obviously it is a better choice, what's wrong with that?



But it doesnt mean that the card is any better. The only brands I have ever used are nVidia themselves, PNY, eVGA, Gainward, and Apollo (which isnt around anymore I dont think) and aside from the Gainward I never had a problem with any of them. Never had an ASUS card though, but they make the best motherboards as far as Im concerned. Iv never been happy with any motherboard if it was not an ASUS board.  But anyway, a better cooler doesnt mean the card is any better. In alot of cases, its only a difference of 1-2c which is negligible.

Personally, I think I will stick with eVGA for graphics card. They are the best next to PNY out of the ones I have listed that I have used.


----------



## Ankur

G80FTW said:


> Who told you this? I do not think that is true. As a single 680 is slightly faster than 2 580s I cannot see a single 670 being slower than 2 570s.
> 
> And for the price, 2 570s you could have almost have a 690.



But one 570 costs less than 300$ and one 690 costs 1k.


----------



## G80FTW

Ankur said:


> But one 570 costs less than 300$ and one 690 costs 1k.



I thought I was seeing them for $400.  But after looking at newegg I was seeing $330.  Either way, 2 570s even at $300 isnt worth it when you can get a 4GB 680 for that price that will destroy 4 570s.


----------



## pastelsoda

so should I go for that asus 670gtx none top version for 420?


----------



## Gooberman

G80FTW said:


> Who told you this? I do not think that is true. As a single 680 is slightly faster than 2 580s I cannot see a single 670 being slower than 2 570s.



since when was a gtx 680 faster than 2 580s?


----------



## G80FTW

Gooberman said:


> since when was a gtx 680 faster than 2 580s?



I saw something on youtube where it was 1-2 fps more in the Metro 2033 benchmark.  

But why does that not make sense? The 680 has ALOT more processing power than 2 580s.  And the 670 also has alot more processing power than 2 570s.


----------



## Ankur

G80FTW said:


> I saw something on youtube where it was 1-2 fps more in the Metro 2033 benchmark.
> 
> But why does that not make sense? The 680 has ALOT more processing power than 2 580s.  And the 670 also has alot more processing power than 2 570s.



580 SLI is 50% faster than single GTX 680, just see it here http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/555?vs=584 you can see Metro 2033 benchmark in there too.



pastelsoda said:


> so should I go for that asus 670gtx none top version for 420?


Yea go for it if it is available, but look out for MSI twin frozers III, they have it for 680, probably they will get it for 670 too. If you are buying now then go for the Asus top version.


----------



## pastelsoda

Ankur said:


> 580 SLI is 50% faster than single GTX 680, just see it here http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/555?vs=584 you can see Metro 2033 benchmark in there too.
> 
> 
> Yea go for it if it is available, but look out for MSI twin frozers III, they have it for 680, probably they will get it for 670 too. If you are buying now then go for the Asus top version.



can't I just get the regular version and OC it to match the Top version?


----------



## Ankur

pastelsoda said:


> can't I just get the regular version and OC it to match the Top version?



If you are talking about this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=umb0vi645b5f
then you go for it, you can overclock it yourself to match it to the 430$ card. But you won't need to overclock for 1-2 or even 2-3 years.


----------



## pastelsoda

it looks like such a nice card, but I'm concerned because there is 0 reviews on it <_>


----------



## G80FTW

Ankur said:


> 580 SLI is 50% faster than single GTX 680, just see it here http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/555?vs=584 you can see Metro 2033 benchmark in there too.
> 
> 
> Yea go for it if it is available, but look out for MSI twin frozers III, they have it for 680, probably they will get it for 670 too. If you are buying now then go for the Asus top version.



Personally I think that link is crap. I dont see any 580 SLi setup getting 76.5 fps on the Metro 2033 benchmark with max settings at 1920x1200.

And aside from those "benchmarks" the 680 beat it in all the other categories.


----------



## jonnyp11

G80FTW said:


> Personally I think that link is crap. I dont see any 580 SLi setup getting 76.5 fps on the Metro 2033 benchmark with max settings at 1920x1200.
> 
> And aside from those "benchmarks" the 680 beat it in all the other categories.



you mean all the things that he doesn't care about, yeah it beat it in power consumption and temps and a few programs, good for it


----------



## G80FTW

jonnyp11 said:


> you mean all the things that he doesn't care about, yeah it beat it in power consumption and temps and a few programs, good for it



Well, just to reference a more reliable source of benchmarks:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-690-benchmark,3193-11.html

While it does not directly compare 2 580s in SLi against a single 680, it does display that the 680 can do more than 34FPS or whatever that other link claimed in the Metro 2033 benchmark.


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-680-review/18

the mars II is a 580x2 basically, costs like 1500 (newegg nolonger shows it but if you search for mars ii it pulls up the mars ii 285x2)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Mars_II/


----------



## Machin3

Sorry, I'm just gonna throw my opinion out there, personally I would get the 4GB EVGA GTX 670. Its 4GB which is awesome, and its EVGA, sorry Asus fans, after my horrible Asus RMA experience, i don't think I'll ever recommend Asus to anyone ever again.


----------



## jonnyp11

Machin3 said:


> Sorry, I'm just gonna throw my opinion out there, personally I would get the 4GB EVGA GTX 670. Its 4GB which is awesome, and its EVGA, sorry Asus fans, after my horrible Asus RMA experience, i don't think I'll ever recommend Asus to anyone ever again.



About half the forum is that way (anti-asus), so far i'm partial to ASRock, the one i used was awesome and they have more features at a lower price a lot of the time with good quality. Gigabyte is great too, what i'm using now works well, but it is a low end one.


----------



## pastelsoda

I just wish evga had non reference card :s


----------



## jonnyp11

pastelsoda said:


> I just wish evga had non reference card :s



Gigabyte is a good brand too

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423


----------



## wolfeking

pastelsoda said:


> I just wish evga had non reference card :s


they do. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130772 but its not what your looking for.


----------



## JLuchinski

jonnyp11 said:


> Gigabyte is a good brand too
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423



 Yes I have this one and it is quite and stays 10 degrees cooler then reference models.


----------



## Ankur

pastelsoda said:


> it looks like such a nice card, but I'm concerned because there is 0 reviews on it <_>



Unboxing
[UT]-cFJRkAMZwo[/UT]

Review
[UT]2Y2GoT-hRb8[/UT]

Performance
[UT]WUoxv4HWoDM[/UT]

Look for the 4GB version if possible.


----------



## Okedokey

Get the reference design and water cool the 670 and OC that crap outta it.  Job done.


----------

